
Syncthing 1.0.0 released - KindOne
https://forum.syncthing.net/t/syncthing-graduation-day/12617
======
KindOne
Release notes:

[https://forum.syncthing.net/t/syncthing-v1-0-0/12616](https://forum.syncthing.net/t/syncthing-v1-0-0/12616)

Previous discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7734114](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7734114)
(2014)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13856552](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13856552)
(2017)

